# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi R8 - Black Beauty - 4 Day Correction Detail! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi R8 - Black Beauty - 4 Day Correction Detail! ▄▀*











Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!

If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!

 
​
*Audi R8* 


Hi Guys, Cant believe its been waaaaay over a month since my last write up! As always, its very hectic at Miglior and things are growing by the day!

Id like to show you all a lovely R8 that I spent 4 days on a few weeks back to bring it back to its former glory! This is the owners pride & joy but knew it needed professional attention to remove some of the defects the car has picked up over the last few years. So the owner booked the car in at Miglior Detailing for a Full correction detail

I initially thought I had lost all these photos as I lost a memory card with all the photos on, but luckily I had backed up some of the pictures on my iPad. I won't be able to put together a write up that is as thorough as they normally are, but three's more than enough to look at!

Here it is on arrival…



















Anybody notice anything unusual about this R8 engine bay??










Straight into the full correction detailing shots..

Before










After










Roof before










Roof After










Rear hatch after










Rear quarter before










After…




























Looking perfect…










But we don't have a proper idea about the true finish without stripping back the polishing oils with IPA.



















Checking the finish again under the sun gun, Perfect!



















More shots during the correction detail




































































































Correction of the driver's door….




























*The little panel behind the front wheel has yet to be done*

Check with the sun gun after an IPA wipe!










Now on day 3 all the correction work had been finished… it was back outside late at night to get the car re-washed. This made sure all the dust was removed from all crevices and gaps.










Back inside the unit to blow-dry and dab dry.




























Once the car was dried…










I touched up a very small chip on the driver's door edge…



















Now, the following day was manic!! I did take a few shots whilst doing the finishing…but I lost them with the loss of my memory card.

Here are some after shots! The finsihed was done with Swissvax Products!



















Grill dressed…


















































































Sun gun Shots…























































All the seals and plastics around the car were dressed including engine bay and boot….




























Interior Done…





































How's the depth shine and reflection there??

















































































































































Here's what the owner had to say about the work

"I took a bit of a chance choosing Miglior, as I had never previously heard of them, however I had made several phone calls to similar companies in the North West & made my choice.

The quality of the work was simply outstanding; my car looks brand-new, and now does on a daily basis. But equally important was the after sales advice on how to maintain the finish, I hadn't realised that most of the things I thought were correct were actually to the detriment of my own car!

I would recommend Miglior very highly."

Thanks so much for reading another write up of mine!

Jay


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning finish, car and photos as ever Jay!

I really like the new logo/branding too, very slick! Are you going to repaint the wall logo?


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Really nice work Jay, good to see another write up from yourself.

Can I ask the reason behind the logo change? I really liked your old one and the branding with it.


----------



## totalhum (Jan 29, 2009)

Another honest job.

Very well done keep the high standard.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

first class work
always look out for your posts
this is the level i strive for
thanks


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as always jay.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning work.


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Love the R8 - nice work 

re the engine bay .. Looked standard to me .. which is not "normal"


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Fantastic finish of the paint! :thumb:
No wonder you call yourself migliore!!!

Re: the engine bay looks mint because you took care of it, was the after pic?!!


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Gorgeous work there :argie:

Which swissvax LSP did you use? Seems to add great depth and shine :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks stunning, usual top class work !


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great motor, great detail and great finish, I think the customers response says it all, top work and thanks for sharing......:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Cracking 

Not sure on the engine bay, not exactly familiar with the R8 bay...


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

outstanding work as always


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*R8*

Awesome work mate. Am i the only one who thinks that car would look the dog's soft bits in baby blue pearl with black alloys?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely finish, the bonnet pic with the reflection of the roof:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work, looks stunning now. 
if the engine bay is before being cleaned then all i can say is well done to the owner.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job! The engine bay looked like it was never driven!?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning finish on my sons dream car R8 loving the black fantastic work thanks for sharing another cracking motor detail


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nanolex said:


> Outstanding job! The engine bay looked like it was never driven!?


oh its been driven 

no-one spot the difference between the before and after shots on the engine bay?

answers on a postcard!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

New oil filler cap?

What do I win?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning car and immaculate finish.

As for the engine shots, the only thing I can spot is the oil filler cap is different from start to finish.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice indeed :thumb:..


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic work!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks stunning Jay, R8's are one of my favourite cars to detail, got a silver one near Milton keynes to do early next month.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

good work as always ! , what product did you use on the tyres ?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Think it was Zaino on the tyres


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

Amazing car and work :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Jay,I don't comment on many write ups but i feel i have to for this.

To be honest your determnation and eye for what you do best gets better with every detail you do.Your reputation far outways your time served which in my eyes means your a very very talented person -in all aspects of your businness- to which i take off my businness hat to.

Congrats and very well done fella .. 

Hope your feeling better too

Anthony


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for that ant. It means a lot!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic work as always Jay :thumb: It's no wonder the owner was so pleased, I don't think anyone could fault your level of work.
I always look forward to your write-ups and your photos always do justice to your detailing skills.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing job, car looks stunning.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Love the afters. Nice one.:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Simply immense worksmanship again Jay, even if it's 1 write up a month they are more than worth the wait.

Keep up the good work chap.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning Jay really like these cars and that looks excellent now!


----------

